# Beer infection?



## Gelu Liber (May 7, 2007)

I tried a Baron no boil kit, The Canadian Draught. I have racked it from the primary to the secondary and everything seemed ok. It has been 2 weeks in the Carboy now. It still looks dark, like dark iced tea and there are still bubbles coming up and every so often a small piece of sediment is carried to the top with a bubble and then when it reaches the top and the bubble pops, drops back down to the bottom. There is not much happening in the airlock.


Do I have a bacteria in my beer? How long can I let it "work its way out?" or will it? Or am I just being too picky?







I ussually make wine but I have heard beer doesn't take as long.


----------



## grapeman (May 7, 2007)

Go to the next step in the directions. It is right on schedule. It will finish clearing in the bottle, unlike wine. When you pour a bottle, just leave a bit in the bottom and that will contain anything that is left in it. You are almost done. You are almost ready to prime and bottle, wait a couple weeks and enjoy.


----------



## Gelu Liber (May 7, 2007)

Sweet! It smells really good but I wasn't sure!


I have priming "candies", one for each bottle.


Is there any harm in waiting until this weekend to bottle?


----------



## grapeman (May 7, 2007)

Not at all, just don't wait too many weekends.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 7, 2007)

I used to pour my beer through a 40 micron bag before bottling, keeps most of the trub out, I found no ill effects on the brew.


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 14, 2008)

what is priming candy?


----------



## whino-wino (Apr 14, 2008)

uavwmn said:


> what is priming candy?




I think it's the stuff that grandparents give to their grandkids before sending them home with their parents.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2008)

They are called carbonation drops and look just like candy.









</span>Product Description:</span>


Cooper's Carbonation Drops: 27% glucose and 73% dextrose in each tablet. One drop will carbonate one 12 ounce bottle. 60 drops.</span>


----------

